# Most useful tool.



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

What would you consider your most useful tool or your favorite tool in your tool bag? What gets used the most, that you always keep handy.

My choice would probably be my speed square. It sees the most use as I can do so many things with it.

That would be my pick. What is yours?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

As a painter, mine is the putty knife. It does everything from open paint cans to cutting sandpaper to serving as an emergency piece of flat ware at lunch time. It's s all purpose 1 1/2 inch wide piece of metal that I use for something probably 20 times a day.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

4 and 1 screwdriver for me.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The most useful tool for me is whichever one I need at the time. 

Knowing that whatever surprise a project may throw my way that the correct tool is either already strapped to me or no more than just a quick walk to the truck away.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A lot would depend on what type work you do.
Two of my favorites are my impact driver, and an ossilating tool.
The driver I use all the time for drilling holes, driving screws, and nuts.
The ossilating tool does not get used nearly as much but it will do jobs no other tool can do and has gotten me out of many a jam.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Work: grease gun for keeping equipment going. I'd say our aluminum pipe wrenches, but I hate plumbing. 

DIY: Impact driver. I can't imagine driving screws with a drill ever again. 

Hobby; Scroll saw. I can make a lot of cool stuff with that tool.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine is my lunch box. I use it at least once a day- usually twice.

Next would be my tape measure


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Since my tool box is most of the time a desk for the last 4 or so years i would say Microsoft Excel.

For a physical tool I would have to say a screwdriver or truck keys. It helps to have one or the other to show where problems are in photos.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> Mine is my lunch box. I use it at least once a day- *usually twice*.
> 
> *Next would be my tape measure*


To measure for a new belt...?????:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My truck? It carries all of the needed tools----


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorta... hate to admit this.... but right now its my glasses and a flashlight...



(Next would be my simple multibit screwdrivers. I probably have 6 or 8 or 10 or 12... keep one in all my different tool boxes (organized by job category) and in the truck and car and several drawers throughout my personal home.)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I was going to say tape measure but glasses would be #1 also.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

A hammer, does everything from driving a nail to opening a beer bottle


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My favorite hammer.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... When I read the thread title, My 1st thought was my estwin framin' hammer,....


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Pencil

Mark a line,
Do some math
Draw a sketch
Make a note,


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... When I read the thread title, My 1st thought was my estwin framin' hammer,....


That is a good one Bondo....Although the Estwing isn't my daily use thumper I do have two in the truck. I can't think of a better demo hammer.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... When I read the thread title, My 1st thought was my estwin framin' hammer,....



there is a reason it hangs 2" from my right hand!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Saves time looking for that Oddball screwdriver.
I keep this set next to my favorite reading/TV recliner so when I revert to fixing a thing a ma jig all I can reach down pop open the case and find that skinny Torx or other screwdriver each of which has there own snap-in home in the latched plastic case.
Also includes fourteen 1/4" bits 4 slotted and, 4 Torx and 6 Philips
I consider this a Good quality kit that is my favorite tool from HFT


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

kwikfishron said:


> That is a good one Bondo....Although the Estwing isn't my daily use thumper I do have two in the truck. I can't think of a better demo hammer.


Ayuh,... It don't matter whether I'm bein' a plumber, carpenter, mechanic, or welder, that hammer is bein' used,....


----------

